# best place to buy euro plates?



## kaiser203 (Jul 17, 2007)

where is the best place to buy euro plates?


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: best place to buy euro plates? (kaiser203)*

I know a few friends that have gone through NGP Racing. http://www.ngpracing.com/store...d=706


----------



## 85mk2tdi (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: best place to buy euro plates? (kaiser203)*

http://europlates.com


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: best place to buy euro plates? (85mk2tdi)*

europe, they come with your car..


----------



## europeancardriving (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: best place to buy euro plates? (kaiser203)*

Most of the companies sell real european plates. Some of have different machines etc but most buy there blanks from the same people as the german gov.
Jeff


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: best place to buy euro plates? (europeancardriving)*

try using google. LOL


----------

